# Dremel trio rotary tool $59.99



## Ilaina (Oct 20, 2007)

woot.com is offering the dremel trio rotary tool for $59.99 today.

This tool is a rounter, sander and cutter all in one. This is a great price.

Just thought you should know.


----------



## Ilaina (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone used one of these. I just bought one, the reviews seem to be pretty good.

www.woot.com


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Dremel Trio. I used it as a router. No ordinary router bit will work. Only the Dremel Trio router bits. I have two jigsaws. One of which is used to carve pumpkins. So I haven't really tried cutting with it. I have an orbital sander as well so I haven't used it as a sander either. It seems to work pretty well. I just wish Dremel would make it so you can use standard router bits. Then, you would have a pretty nice router for the money. If Dremel doesn't make the router bit that you need, then you are out of luck. Oh, and no, the bits for a regular Dremel does not work on the Trio. If I am incorrect on any of this, someone please let me know. I have not had my Trio out since January nor have I even shopped for accessories for it since then.


----------



## Ilaina (Oct 20, 2007)

We have a regular plunge router so I will only be using this to make tombstones and carving pumpkins. Hopefully this will work Okay. But thanks for the heads up about the router bits. It is dumb they only use their bits...more money for them I am sure they are thinking, but it severly limits the tool if it is your only router.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought a cheap jigsaw that I use for pumpkins. A decent Black & Decker for $20.


----------

